

What To Do With Sudden Wealth? - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2011/12/01/what-to-do-with-sudden-wealth/

======
geophile
Don't buy anything! What did I tell you?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glSN4qvjt2E>

~~~
mapster
now go get your shinebox!

